# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Peixes, Corais, Invertebrados e Algas >  Ajuda com Hecteractis Magnifica

## Tiago Sousa

Boas, eu precisava de uma ajudinha, comprei uma anemona Hecteractis Magnifica, ja a coluquei no aqua, mas ela anda ao "sabor" da corrente, desliguei as bombas, e ela continua meio a voar, eo gostava de saber o que normalmente fazem quando poem no aquario, se a prendem com alguma coisa, etc, todo o tipo de dicas que acharem utéis.
Abraço

----------


## Gil Miguel

Tiago um aquário novo e foste meter uma anémona... e ainda por cima essa...
A melhor dica util que te posso dar é ires devolve-la... tens o aquario a meia duzia de dias..
Alem do mais essa anemona especificamente é mto dificil de manter.

----------


## Tiago Sousa

Pois, não fui eu que a fui comprar, o meu irmão e que me disse que a tinha posto no aqua e como não sabia nada sobre ela fiquei a nora...   :Admirado:  
Mas acho que terá de ficar la, pois falei com ele agora pelo MSN e ele diz que não pode. :S. Pelo menos até segunda.   :Admirado:  
A alguma coisa que eu possa fazer para ela não se sentir mal até la????
Abraço

----------


## Patricia Silvestre

Tiago,

andei a ler um bocadinho sobre anémonas mas já desisti de ter uma! Pelo menos por agora. 
Um conselho daquilo que li é colocar a anémona na rocha mais elevada do aquário, afastada das outras rochas e vidros.

E mais ainda:
"Heteractis magnifica. Very strong lighting, very strong current. Other than that, not enough data was gathered to say much because of the poor survival rate of this species in aquaria. A beautiful anemone, but not for beginners, and maybe one that really should just be left in the wild."

http://www.breedersregistry.org/anem...veyresults.htm

Boa sorte!

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Olá Tiago.

Consegues resolver esse problema facilmente, apesar de se ouvir falar que essa especie um pouco complicada de manter, na minha opinião são mitos.

Tenho a minha à mais de um ano, e já ajudei varias pessoas com problemas semelhantes ao teu.

Na compra de uma anemona um dos aspectos a verificar é o local onde ela se encontra fixada, pois se o logista a tiver numa rocha, será bastante dificil a sua remoção, e poderá fazer algums danos inreversiveis, desta forma é sempre necessário verificar se o pé tem algum tipo de furo.

Existem varios truques para manter uma hecteractis magnifica.

Aquario estabilizado.

Após a estabilização do aquario, um dos primeiros habitantes a ser introduzidos caso se pretenda ter a especie em questão deverá ser a anemona, devido à sua grande capacidade de movimentação.

O local certo.

A hecteractis magnifica tem vários factores para a sua sobrevivencia, tais como iluminação e uma corrente forte, por esta razão esta especie passa a maior parte do tempo à procura destes 2 factores o que poderá levar cerca de 2 meses.
Para evitar dissabores como a sucção da anemona para uma bomba de circulação, ou a fixação da mesma junto ao vidro,será necessário criar um certo espaço com as condições que referi anteriormente, e que passo a exempleficar:



Mantendo uma certa distancia quer da rocha quer do vidro, esta apenas poderá circular num pequeno espaço para ela reservado.

Alimentação.

Ao contrario do que se pode pensar, esta especie não necessita de muita alimentação, e caso esteja presente um palhaço no aquario, este irá tratar disso, metade de um camarão por mês é suficiente, como os corais esta especie faz fotossintese ou seja 90% da sua alimentação.

Sbstancias que saem do seu interior.

Muitas pessoas ficam alarmadas quando vêem a anemona encolhida e com uma substancia castanha a sair da sua boca, trata-se das suas fezes, e como é obvio, é perfeitamente normal.

Existem muitas outras coisas à cerca desta especie, mas basicamente isto é o necessário para mante-la sem grandes problemas.

Abraço do vosso amigo

Vitor Pestana

----------


## Tiago Sousa

Boas, era so para avisar, que graças as dicas e ajuda do Membro VITOR PESTANA, a quem deixo desde ja um gradissimo obrigado, a anemona encontra-se aparentemente muito saudavel, está bastante aberta e parece estar tudo Ok, aqui vão umas fotosinhas:

Quando ela estava na areia (não se colava a lado nenhum e estava a ficar preocupado):


Aqui estava mais ambientada, notei logo pelo abrir do pé, e a velocidade a que se colou a nova rocha (nem 20 segundos e ja estava colada):



Aqui esta ela, quase a comer a HQI, so faltam 20 cm.... loool:



Mais uma vez obrigado ao Vitor pela ajuda, e obrigado tambem a Patricia e ao Gil por terem postado aqui tambem

----------


## Mauricio Foz

Vitor,
Gostaria de falar com voca a respeito dos comentários abaixo.

Eu acredito que apesar dos estudos nos dizerem que 90% da alimentação de uma anemona estar baseada em fotossintese, nossos aquarios jamais chegarão a oferecer o que elas realmente obtem na natureza e do que necessitam, então na minha opinião, oferecer um suplemento é primordial.
Eu tenho como norma oferecer 1 camarão semanalmente. 
Quanto ao  palhaço cuidar da alimentação da mesma, segundo Dafne G. Fautin e Gerald R. Allen esse comportamento só é observado em aquarios. 
O que voce acha?

A segunda é um pouco mais delicada. Voce diz que a substancia castanha são as fezes da anemona. Eu jamais li algo sobre isso antes. Nunca mesmo. 
A esse respeito, só li e ouvi sobre a expulsão de algas zooxantelas. São várias as razões para isso, mas fezes, isso é novidade para mim.
Voce poderia comentar um pouco mais a esse respeito?

Grato pela atenção,

Mauricio




> Alimentação.
> Ao contrario do que se pode pensar, esta especie não necessita de muita alimentação, e caso esteja presente um palhaço no aquario, este irá tratar disso, metade de um camarão por mês é suficiente, como os corais esta especie faz fotossintese ou seja 90% da sua alimentação.
> 
> Sbstancias que saem do seu interior.
> 
> Muitas pessoas ficam alarmadas quando vêem a anemona encolhida e com uma substancia castanha a sair da sua boca, trata-se das suas fezes, e como é obvio, é perfeitamente normal.
> Vitor Pestana

----------


## Gil Miguel

Vitor é preciso ter muito cuidado com o que se aconselha.. a tua experiencia é uma experiencia, mas a grande maioria não é assim, lá porque determinada coisa corre bem a algumas pessoas, nao quer dizer que seja regra geral para todos, aliás toda a gente sabe que a taxa de sobrevivencia desta anemona em aquario é muito baixa.

Nao podemos dizer que esta anemona é muito facil e que qualquer um a pode manter, porque nao é assim, nem é com meia duzia de permissas que a coisa fica resolvida.

O Aquario do Tiago tem muito pouco tempo e está tudo menos estabilizado... Eu nao arriscaria, e continuo a afirmar é que estas anemonas tem uma taxa de sobrevivencia em cativeiro muito baixa.

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi ,GIl tu deves ter algo contra a Hecteractis Magnifica porque estas sempre a falar mal delas, porque ja tiveste uma e morreu ?, nos somos todos diferentes os animais tambem ,e todos os aquarios sao diferentes ,eu tenho uma linda de morrer ,nao a vendo por preço algum eu usei o mesmo método que o Vitor Pestana e deu-se muito bem.  :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Amigo Gil.

Eu penso que o comentario do Tiago diz tudo, eu já tenho a minha anemona à algum tempo, nunca tive qualquer problema deves saber isso melhor que ninguém.

Em relação aos conselhos isso não é bem assim... acho "conselhos" uma palavra forte, e não podemos misturar conselhos com experiencias... ou não foi o Tiago que abriu o topico a pedir ajuda?

Eu fiz a minha parte... claro que o Tiago ele fez mal em colocar a anemona com tão pouco tempo de aquario, mas o mal já estava feito, e senti-me na obrigação de ajudar o nosso amigo.

Penso que seja assim que o forum fucione... a troca de experiencias... ou estarei enquivocado?

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Olá Mauricio.

Bom, vamos por partes.

Como disse anteriormente toda a experiencia que adquiri foi através da minha Hecteractis Magnifica, e não de outra anemona pelo que me sinto um pouco mais à vontade de falar apenas nesta especie e não da generalidade.

Um camarão por semana para um hecteractis magnifica penso que seja demasiado, mas tudo depende da quantidade de luz que ela recebe durante um dia, caso a anemona em questão continue a aceitar a comida não vejo qualquer problema nisso... temos apenas de verificar se o camarão não é expelido passado algumas horas.

Em relação ao comportamento dos palhaços, penso que o habito de alimentar a sua anemona faz todo o sentido quer na natureza quer em cativeiro pois é a sua "casa" e para que ele proprio sobreviva a sua anemona terá de sobreviver, e esta é a unica razão porque as especies de palhaço são toleradas por algumas especies de anemonas e a isso se chama simbiose... troca por troca.

Em relação à substancia castanha.

As anemonas tem um unico orificio que serve para comer, defecar, e reproduzir, por esta razão os restos de alimentação terão obrigatoriamente de sair pelo o unico orificio existente, neste caso a boca, durante este processo a anemona encolhe-se ou seja comprime-se.

Volto a referir que isto são experiencias que adquiri com a hecteractis magnifica, e não outras anemonas pois não tenho qualquer tipo de experiencia com outras especies.

Já agora, deixo uma imagem da minha que está comigo à mais de um ano:

 

Abraço

Vitor Pestana

----------


## Gil Miguel

> Oi ,GIl tu deves ter algo contra a Hecteractis Magnifica porque estas sempre a falar mal delas, porque ja tiveste uma e morreu ?, nos somos todos diferentes os animais tambem ,e todos os aquarios sao diferentes ,eu tenho uma linda de morrer ,nao a vendo por preço algum eu usei o mesmo método que o Vitor Pestana e deu-se muito bem.


Nao rogério, nao tenho nada contra elas, nunca me morderam   :SbRequin2:  
Nem nunca tive nenhuma, mas tou farto de ler e ouvir relatos sobre o insucesso delas em aquario. No meu aquário nao coloco anémonas.

Ainda bem que a tua e a do Vitor se deram bem e oxalá acontecesse o mesmo em todos os casos, mas ambos sabemos que a morte é o que normalmente acontece.. ou agora nao há corais nem peixes mais dificeis de manter porque cada animal é um animal ?

Só comentei porque o Vitor passou a ideia que é um animal facilimo de manter e que qualquer pessoa o pode ter, bastando para isso seguir 3 ou 4 regras.




> Consegues resolver esse problema facilmente, apesar de se ouvir falar que essa especie um pouco complicada de manter, na minha opinião são mitos.

----------


## Joao Carlos Pereira

Eu tive uma cerca de tres anos e foi basicamente tratada como o Vitor Pestana postou...

----------


## João Magano

Tiago,

Lê, aqui no forum, o artigo do Greg Peterson sobre Anemonas: Anemonas - FAQ

----------


## Tiago Sousa

Está muito bom o FAQ, basicamente o Vitor disse-me isto tudo, mas de uma maneira reduzida e em portugues.  :Smile: 
Abraço a todos, estou a gostar de ver a discussão amigavel que está a haver aqui, pois a quem seja a favor da facilidade e a quem seja contra, o que e sempre bom, para quem está de fora ficar bem esclarecido.  :Smile:

----------


## Mauricio Foz

Ola Vitor,
Acredito que voce não tenha dado a devida atenção à referencia que te dei, Daphne G. Fautin é uma pessoa com vasta experiencia no trato com Palhaços e anemonas. Em seu livro Anemone Fishes and their Host Sea Anemones (ISBN 1-56465-118-5), ela que estudou por muito tempo anemonas e palhaços no ambiente natural e em aquarios diz textualmente que um palhaço levar alimento para sua anemona só é observado em aquarios. A relação de troca entre os animais esta mais a nível de proteção. A anemona protege o palhaço de seus predadores e o palhaço protege a anemona dos seus. Creio que a leitura desse livro seria muito interessante para que voce pudesse entender melhor essa relação simbiótica.
Outro livro que recomendo é Clownfishes (ISBN 1-890087-04-1) de Joyce D. Wilkerson. Em ambos voce terá muita informação para esclarecer melhor seu conceito de simbiose e de palhaços tolerarem anemonas e vice-versa.
Voce entenderá tambem que essa substancia castanha não é, em absoluto, fezes.
Como me interesso muito por este assunto, acabei por escrever um pequeno artigo disponibilizado em um forum no Brasil, Gostaria de convida-lo a ler esse texto e discutirmos um pouco mais sobre simbiose e Fezes.
http://inforeef.plugin.com.br/cms_vi...c3fa39f73e2a8b

Um abraço,
Mauricio





> Em relação ao comportamento dos palhaços, penso que o habito de alimentar a sua anemona faz todo o sentido quer na natureza quer em cativeiro pois é a sua "casa" e para que ele proprio sobreviva a sua anemona terá de sobreviver, e esta é a unica razão porque as especies de palhaço são toleradas por algumas especies de anemonas e a isso se chama simbiose... troca por troca.
> 
> Em relação à substancia castanha.
> 
> As anemonas tem um unico orificio que serve para comer, defecar, e reproduzir, por esta razão os restos de alimentação terão obrigatoriamente de sair pelo o unico orificio existente, neste caso a boca, durante este processo a anemona encolhe-se ou seja comprime-se.
> 
> Volto a referir que isto são experiencias que adquiri com a hecteractis magnifica, e não outras anemonas pois não tenho qualquer tipo de experiencia com outras especies.
> Abraço
> 
> Vitor Pestana

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Caro Mauricio,

Pode então expicar-me o que acontece à comida depois de ter sido digerida por uma anemona visto que a substancia castanha não são fezes?

Em relação à alimentação da anemona por parte do palhaço não posso confirmar pois nunca li nenhum livro sobre o assunto, mas pergunto-lhe, o que faz despoletar esse comportamento de alimentação?

Abraço

Vitor Pestana

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Mauricio

É bom ver seus artigos por estes lados  :SbOk2:  

Pessoalmente já tinha tido o prazer de acompanhar esta "discusão" com nosso amigo Marcelo no Inforeef.

Concordo com sua sua analise acerca da "proteção" que é dada a ambos os intrevenientes palhaço/anemona. Entendo tambem os argumentos do Marcelo, pois tambem sei o quanto tem sido discutida a possibilidade de simbiose ou de proteção mutua.

Na realidade na natureza os palhaços não alimentam anemonas, e acredita-se que o simples facto de o palhaço levar comida para a anemona em aquarios, seja mais como uma reserva que o palhaço pretende fazer da comida em sua "casa" e da qual a anemona se aproveita. Para poder haver simbiose ambos teriam de necessitar um do outro para a sua sobrevivência e isto não acontece, pois ambos podem sobreviver um sem o outro sem problemas.

Quanto a possivel excretação de restos de comida ou de possiveis detritos é qu enão estou a conseguir entender. A anemona assimila a 100% tudo o que come? Nada de "excedente" é excretado? Se sim. Como e por onde em seu entender.

----------


## Mauricio Foz

Grande Julio e Vitor,
Primeiro item proteção e sobrevivencia.
Alguns experimentos foram realizados com anemonas e palhaços na natureza.
Num desses, uma anemona foi retirada e os palhaços foram deixados no local.
Como voces sabem, a entrada de um palhaço em uma anemona, não é algo muito simples, e ainda mais devemos pensar que uma anemona na natureza, já possui seus hospedes e um novo animal é visto como competidor e dificilmente seria aceito. O que se observou nesse caso foi o desaparecimento dos animais "orfãos". A conclusão foi que de sem sua proteção, os palhaços foram presas faceis para seus predadores.
Em outro, os palhaços foram retirados e a anemona deixada. Como uma repetição, a anemona desapareceu. A conclusão, foi de que sem seus protetores, a anemona foi presa facil para borboletas, seus predadores naturais.
Quanto a alimentação.
Vou frisar, a alimentação de anemonas esta baseada em grande parte em outra simbiose, desta vez com Zooxantelas. É por isso que a iluminação é tão importante. Esta alga fornece açucar para a anemona que consome completamente esta fonte energética, o resto do metabolismo é "doado" novamente as algas que através da fotossintese irão gerar novamente açucar...e por ai vai.
Uma reprodução do texto de Dafne G. Fautin a respeito de nutrição:
Sea anemones that host to clowfishes, like many tropical actinians and some temperate ones, harbors unicellular algae within the cells of their tentacles and oral disc. A portion of the sugars produced by these plants through photosynthesis are leaked to their host. This may be the anemones major source of energy. The widely flared oral disc of many host actinians serves not only to accommodate fish, but its large surface area is well adapted for intercepting sunlight.
However, actinians, like all coelenterates, capture and digest animal prey with their nematocysts. We have found small fish, sea urchins, and a variety of crustaceans (shrimps and crabs) in the coelenteron of host anemones. They also appear to feed on planktonic items conveyed by the currents. Although the energy they derive from photosynthesis may be sufficient to live, the anemones need sulfur, nitrogen, and other elements in order to grow and reproduce. These animals are not voracious predators: Their prey probably consists of animals that bump into them or stumble over them. Therefore, the supply is probably small and irregular. In hundreds of hours we have spent observing them we have never witnessed a host anemone feeding on fishes. A more predictable source of nutrients may be from wastes of their symbiotic fish. This issue deserves to be studied scientifically. Anemones of some species are capable of absorbing nutrients from seawater through their thin tissues, and that may be a source of nutrition for these animals as well. 
Dafne G. Fautin and GErald R. Allen, Anemone Fishes and their Host Sea Anemones, Chapter Three pages 119 and 120.
O sublinhado é meu.
Quando falamos de sibrevivencia sem a presença do outro elemento simbionte, concordo que ambos podem viver sem a presença do outro, entretanto gostaria de deixar mais claro que isso ocorre sem a presença de um predadaor natural, caso contrário, bom sabemos o final.
Concordo com sua dúvida, Julio, se existem excreções de alguma forma devem ser excretadas, é claro que se isso ocorre só pode ser pela abertura oral. Em todas as minhas buscas por informação, só achei referencias ao fato de que zooxanthelas são excretadas em algumas situações e que o conteúdo gastrico foi examinado e restos de crustáceos encontrados, mas nenhuma referencia a sua excreção.
Vitor acredito que despoletar seria algo como disparar, iniciar, despertar, se é isso. 
Na naturesa, crescem mais aqueles que melhor se alimentam. Os palhaços nos níveis hierarquicos mais baixos são os que menos comem e menos se desenvolvem. Obter alimento não deve ser tarefa facil. Suponho que o palhaço carregue o alimento excedente para sua casa, ou sua proteção, não com a intenção de alimentar seu hospedeiro, mas como uma reserva de alimento. Deixo claro que isso é uma suposição minha e que nada nesse sentido foi comprovado.

Um abraço, e aguardo os comentários dos amigos para prosseguirmos com nossa conversa.

----------


## Tiago Sousa

Estou a adurar estes comentários que teem feito, infelizmente tenho uma má noticia, devido a algo, ainda tou a espera que o meu irmão me diga, a anemona morreu porque a agua começou a ficar branca, e no compartimento da sump, onde esta a bomba de retorno, estavam milhares de milhões de coisinhas brancas, tipo esponjas pequenas, depois o meu irmão parou logo a bomba, limpo o compartimento, limpou a bomba, ficou tudo nos trincos, a agua ficou transparente outra vez (Penso que a razão da agua branca, eram essas particluas a passarem pela ventoinha da bomba, e a serem desfeitas, quando chegava ao aquario principal, estavam feitas em liquido branco. :S), ainda não consegui encontrar explicação para tal acontecimento, pois o meu irmão disse-me que a anemona estava linda, a dar-se muito bem, e depois da agua ter ficado assim, ela começou a mirrar, até deitar a tal "coisa castanha" da boca, que penso que seja o que o Mauricio diz ser expelir as Zooxantelas, e a boca estava relaxada, o estomago a desfazer-se aos bucados, etc, resumindo, uma lição para ele e uma má noticia para mim. :S
Entretando falem mais sobre as anemonas, porque gostava bastante de ter uma grandinha e para isso preciso de saber mais sobre elas.
Abraço

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Olá Tiago

Foi o que o teu irmão te disse?!

Isso realmente é estranho visto que nem passaram 48h... geralmente acontece quando uma anemona é sugada para uma bomba... faz esse mesmo efeito... tipo.. 1,2,3...

Terá sido?

----------


## Tiago Sousa

Não, ela estava exactamente onde ele a deixou, e ela estava de perfeita saude, mesmo muito boa, pelas fotos vejo isso, mas do nada puff.... ele descreveu exactamente o que viu, e ele ja começa a perceber alguma coisa disto, ele verificou tudo, todos os possiveis erros, e chegou a conclusão que so pode ter sido daquelas "esponjas"....   :Admirado:  
Abraço

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Suponho que o palhaço carregue o alimento excedente para sua casa, ou sua proteção, não com a intenção de alimentar seu hospedeiro, mas como uma reserva de alimento. Deixo claro que isso é uma suposição minha e que nada nesse sentido foi comprovado.





> Na realidade na natureza os palhaços não alimentam anemonas, e acredita-se que o simples facto de o palhaço levar comida para a anemona em aquarios, seja mais como uma reserva que o palhaço pretende fazer da comida em sua "casa" e da qual a anemona se aproveita.


Parece que suspeitamos do mesmo  :SbSourire:  

Na realidade a principal fonte de alimentação de uma anemona são mesmo as zooxanthelas. Umas mais que outras é certo. Já que umas têm bem mais necessidades de iluminação que outras, como é o caso da Etacmaea quadricolor. Alias esta demonstra ter um melhor comportamento debaixo de luzes florescentes. Talvez isto justifique tambem em parte umas necessitarem de mais alimentação orgânica que outras. Neste caso temos uma Hecteractis Magnifica que segundo o Vitor a tem mantido com um pequeno camarão por mês, mas, está bem debaixo da HQI.

Por vezes observa-se anemonas que resistem por longo tempo ao cativeiro, mas que pouco a pouco vão perdendo suas zooxanthelas. Isto não faz com que morram de imediato, mas a capacidade de regeneração das zooxanthelas é muito demorada o que faz com que em cativeiro ao fim de algum tempo essa anemona venha a morrer por vezes sem razão alguma aparente.

----------


## Gil Miguel

Bem espero que seja mais uma liçao sobre as Magnificas... No futuro Tiago acho que deves optar por uma entacmea quadricolor.

----------


## João M Monteiro

Caro Maurício,

Os seus comentários têm sido muito úteis e elucidativos, todos aprendendo com eles.

Por curiosidade, gostava de explorar um pouco esta afirmação:




> Vou frisar, a alimentação de anemonas esta baseada em grande parte em outra simbiose, desta vez com Zooxantelas. É por isso que a iluminação é tão importante. Esta alga fornece açucar para a anemona que consome completamente esta fonte energética, o resto do metabolismo é "doado" novamente as algas que através da fotossintese irão gerar novamente açucar...e por ai vai.


A questão não se prende quanto à forma de alimentação de anémonas e corais com as zooxanthaellae - o que é me parece pacífico - mas sim quanto à classificação destas últimas como "algas".

Se não estou enganado, as zooxanthaellae (ou zooxantelas) são dinoflagelados e, pelo menos o Ronald Shimek enquadra os dinoflagelados num reino próprio e autónomo do vegetal, tal com o sucede, por exemplo, com o reino dos fungos, também ele autonomizado.

Estarei enganado (isto não é mesmo a minha área...) e, como dizem aí no Brasil, "dizendo besteira" ou esta classificação como algas não é 100% pacífica?

----------


## Mauricio Foz

João,
Não sou biologo. Sou um curioso e o pouco que sei foi através de muita leitura, conversa com pessoas mais experientes e participação em foruns como este.
A classificação zoologica é um assunto tambem de muito debate, no inicio os corais eram classificados de acordo com seu esqueleto. O corpo (ou a parte mole e estruturas internas) era desprezado. Hoje alguns animais estão sendo reclassificados.
Eu tive um professo que dizia: A única coisa definitiva em ciência é que nada é definitivo.

Eu entendo que zooxanthelas são algas, na minha lógica vegetais. Mas o mais importante é que fazem fotossintese.

----------


## João M Monteiro

> O importante é que fazem fotossintese.


Isso é verdade. E é, de facto, o mais importante.

----------


## Ricardo P. Vieira

Viva,

Tou a adorar o vosso debate  :Pracima:  

So para esclarecer as algas zooxantelas são dinoflagelados ou seja seres unicelulares biflagelados, e as algas pertecem nao ao reino Plantae (das plantas) mas ao reino Protoctista (reino protista) do qual pertecem os protozoarios, algas e outros.

Cumpts.

----------


## Joao Carlos Pereira

Já viram no que um simples pedido de ajuda deu?Parabéns continuem...é por isto que "I love this ....forum".

----------


## João M Monteiro

Já agora...
Trouxe o livro do Ronald Shimek onde tinha lido sobre esta classificação das zooxanthellae: "Marine Invertebrates - A PocketExpert Guide", T.F.H. Publications, 2004.
O que este autor refere é o seguinte:

"_Understanding the Zooxanthellae-Coral Simbiosis_:
_Zooxanthellae are photosynthetic, unicellular organisms that are generally put into the group called the dinoflagellates. Often referred to as "algae", dinoflagellates are actually very different from the more typical algal species, such as the kelps, green algae and coralline red algae, also found in reef tanks. Recent nucleic acid comparisons, along with other morphological treatments, now place the dinoflagellates in a separate Kingdom of life,  as different from plants, fungi and animals as those groups are from each other"_

----------


## Mauricio Foz

Voltamos ao ponto que nos interessa.
"Understanding the Zooxanthellae-Coral Simbiosis:
Zooxanthellae are photosynthetic...
E se é tão importante assim dizer que as zooxanthelas são dinoflagelados unicelulares do Reino Protista.
Esta dito!  :Coradoeolhos:  

Mauricio

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

O problema com a Hecteractis Magnifica e igual ao da Stichodactyla gigantea vem de agua baixa e muito dificil duplicar o ambiente donde se originem em termos de luz e movimento indirecto. Eu so conhece uma que durou mais de 2 anos quando podem viver por seculos,  e realmente triste ver que uma Anemona tao dificultosa de manter e tao comum no hobby.




> Já que umas têm bem mais necessidades de iluminação que outras, como é o caso da Etacmaea quadricolor


No caso da Etacmaea quadricolor algumas veem de agua profunda e nao necessita de luz intensa mas este nao e o caso com todas por isso se possivel devemos tentar saber sua origem e observar bem como esta reagindo a luz disponivel no nosso aquario.


Robert Fenner:




> Some anemones have been kept for YEARS without any intentional external feeding. Know your stock! Many anemones (especially larger species) are detritivorous (a polite term meaning they eat poop), planktivorous, and largely chemoautotrophic/photosynthesizing species/individuals that hobbyists try to over-stuff with meaty/prepared foods. My bid for largest cause of loss of anemones is the consequences (lack of oxygen, hydrogen and other sulfide production...) from over-feeding

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Em todas as minhas buscas por informação, só achei referencias ao fato de que zooxanthelas são excretadas em algumas situações e que o conteúdo gastrico foi examinado e restos de crustáceos encontrados, mas nenhuma referencia a sua excreção.


Rob Toonen:




> Second, cnidarians have no head, no centralized nervous system and no distinct excretory, circulatory or gas exchange systems. The gut may be branched, but forms a blind sac, with the opening to this sac serving as both the mouth and the anus. This feature of the digestive system leads to the common observation that healthy anemones and large-polyped corals occasionally contract, sometimes violently, and expel a viscous and sometimes noxious mucus from the mouth. *Because there is no anus through which these animals may expel waste, any indigestible material must eventually pass out of the sac in the same way in which it entered: through the mouth. The frequency of this occurrence will be a function of the number of times and amount of food the animal is receiving*.

----------


## Mauricio Foz

Roberto, 
Voce poderia por favor, complemetar a fonte da citação?
Eu gostaria de ler mais a respeito.
Veja que ele fala da exceção de dejetos e material não digerido, mas não exemplifica copmo é esse material. Eu já havia lido algo a respeito, mas era muito vago, e só afirmaria algo, com uma citação mais detalhada.
Ainda acredito que a substancia castanha excretada eram zooxanthelas.  :SbOk3:  
É claro que estou aberta a novas informações e pronto para mudar de ideia se mais informações forem apresentadas.

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Com muito prazer Mauricio mas vai te custar $$$...lol

Esta aqui companheiro:
Cnidarians

----------


## Tiago Sousa

Depois de tanto se falar da luz que ela necessita, hoje não foi o meu espanto, ao chegar a uma loja (que até e pequenina, mas tem agua salgada), vi uma Radianthus Ritteri (o mesmo nome dado a hecteractis magnifica), a qual estava num aquário apenas com 2 lampadas T8 (uma branca e uma actinica) a cerca de 2 semanas, e mais espantoso disto tudo, é que ela estava linda.   :Admirado:   e so tinha sido alimentada com pythoplancton morto...   :Admirado:  
Alguem me pode explicar como e possivel???

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Depois de tanto se falar da luz que ela necessita, hoje não foi o meu espanto, ao chegar a uma loja (que até e pequenina, mas tem agua salgada), vi uma Radianthus Ritteri (o mesmo nome dado a hecteractis magnifica), a qual estava num aquário apenas com 2 lampadas T8 (uma branca e uma actinica) a cerca de 2 semanas, e mais espantoso disto tudo, é que ela estava linda.    e so tinha sido alimentada com pythoplancton morto...   
> Alguem me pode explicar como e possivel???


Sim, e possivel que estaja bem por algumas semanas e ate alguns meses mas NAO ira sobreviver a longo termo nestas condicoes, isso posso guarantir.

----------


## João M Monteiro

Está a enfraquecer animadamente para depois ir morrer a um dos nossos aquários.

----------


## Mauricio Foz

Uma outra forma de alimemtação da anemona que não foi citada, é que ela se utiliza do proprio tecido. Por isso vemos algumas anemonas que definham, definham e acabam por desaparecer ou morrer.

----------


## José Manuel Malta

Olá.  :SbSourire: 
Este tópico é muito interessante. Para mim as anémonas são dos seres mais fascinantes da aquariofilia marinha, no entanto são muitas vezes descritas como muito difíceis de manter.
Eu possuo uma hecteractis magnifica (Radianthus Ritteri), à mais de 3 anos e suponho que tenho tido alguma sorte, mesmo muita sorte.  :Whistle:  
Quando a comprei em Agosto de 2002 tinha o aquário montado à 15 dias, estava mesmo a começar nos salgados (já tinha experiência na água doce e na água salobra).
A época, as características do sistema eram as seguintes:
- Dimensões do aquário 90x38x55;
- Iluminação duas lâmpadas t8 de 25 Watts uma de 10000K e outra actínica;
- Circulação 4000 litros hora;
- Escumador Berlin Air-Lift 90 da Red Sea;
- Rocha morta 10 quilos;
- Rocha viva 10 quilos;
- 
Durante 8 meses foram estas as condições e a anémona cresceu tanto que já mal cabia no aquário.  :SbSourire2:  
Ao fim de um ano alterei algumas das características do sistema:
- Iluminação uma lâmpada HQI de 150 Watts 10000k da aqua-medic;
- Escumador prizm da Red Sea;
- Rocha viva +/- 40 quilos.
A anémona manteve-se linda magnífica.
Ao fim de mais ou menos um ano troquei o escumador por um Tunze comline 3130/2. Até esta data estava tudo bem. 
À mais ou menos 8 meses troquei a lâmpada por uma jebo de 14000K e ai começaram os problemas.   :Icon Cry:  
A anémona que até então estava sempre aberta passou a ficar mais vezes retraída, passou a mover-se pelo aquário chegando mesmo a soltar-se e a ficar persa numa bomba perdendo quase metade dos tentáculos (a sorte é que ocorreu quando eu estava em casa), como a base ficou intacta optei por deixa-la ficar no aquário sobre monitorização, para meu espanto recuperou totalmente, no entanto o seu tamanho tem vindo a diminuir hoje é menos de metade do que era a um ano atrás, está +/- com o tamanho de quando a comprei (actualmente recusa alimentação muitas vezes, facto que se verificava apenas esporadicamente antes da troca de lâmpadas).
Agora que vou trocar de aquário 120x48x55, vou voltar a compra uma lâmpada de 150 Watts da aqua-medic para tirar as teimas.  :Confused:

----------


## João M Monteiro

Interessante esse relato. Deixo algumas questões adicionais.

Que tipo de alimento lhe dás/davas ? Havia algum cuidado especial (alimentação, trocas de água, outro) quando estava sob T8´s e, segundo dizes, crescia a "olhos vistos" ?
As únicas alterações entre a fase melhor e actual da anémona foram  iluminação e escumação ?

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> À mais ou menos 8 meses troquei a lâmpada por uma jebo de 14000K e ai começaram os problemas


E bem provavel que os niveis de PAR erem muito mais baixos das que tinhas antes e isso lhe afetou negativamente. Tive um problema similar com Coralife 12k. Tens foto da Anemona ?

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> There is something coming out of my anemones mouth  what is it?
> Anemones only have one opening into their digestive system  their mouth. Once they digest a meal, anything that is indigestible (fish bones, etc) will come back out of the mouth when the anemone is done eating. Additionally, anemones will sometimes deflate in order to flush wastes out of their system or to balance internal water chemistry. This water will flow in and out of the mouth, and sometimes contains some body slime, etc. Stringy dark brown substance coming out of the anemones mouth is usually a bad sign  it is most often an indication that the anemone is expelling its zooxanthellae due to stress or injury. Finally, when spawning anemones release their eggs or sperm from their mouths. In the case of females, the eggs are colored spheres about the size of poppy or small sesame seeds; in the case of males, the sperm is a lightcolored cloud that looks a lot like smoke.


http://www.carlosreef.com/AnemoneFAQ.pdf

----------


## Tiago Sousa

Bem Roberto, tu para pesquisar, vai la vai, granda maquina...  :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:  
Os meus parabens pela qualidade de posts que fazes.

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Bem Roberto, tu para pesquisar, vai la vai, granda maquina...     
> Os meus parabens pela qualidade de posts que fazes.


  :KnSmileyVertSourire:   Obrigado Tiago. Eu ja tinha este link escondido no meu computador ha anos finalmente o encontrei  :KnTrinquer:

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Olá.

Ainda bem que desvendaram o misterio da substancia castanha.

Tal como disse anteriormente tratava-se de fezes, nada de preocupante.

Abraço

Vitor Pestana

----------


## Mauricio Foz

Vitor, 
Meu ingles pode estar ruim, entretanto, veja que a citação foi:

Stringy dark brown substance coming out of the anemones mouth is usually a bad sign  it is most often an indication that the anemone is expelling its zooxanthellae due to stress or injury.


Por favor, confirme para mim:
 Stringy dark brown substance = a substancia marrom 
its zooxanthellae = é zooxanthela
is usually a bad sign = normalmente um mau sinal

Ou seja é preocupante sim.

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Once they digest a meal, anything that is indigestible (fish bones, etc) will come back out of the mouth when the anemone is done eating.


Nao quero falar pelo Victor mas isto foi o que comentou e disse certo:




> As anemonas tem um unico orificio que serve para comer, defecar, e reproduzir, por esta razão os restos de alimentação terão obrigatoriamente de sair pelo o unico orificio existente, neste caso a boca, durante este processo a anemona encolhe-se ou seja comprime-se.

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Eu ja tive 3 Anemonas Entacmaea quadricolor que se dividirem em 9, uma Heteractis malu, Macrodactyla doreensis e uma Stichodactyla Haddoni e em todos os casos ja notei ser lancado uma substancia castanha, e em nenhum caso de todas as minhas Anemonas expelirem zooxanthellae. Portanto diria que estavam expelindo fezes e quando notamos isso acontecer nao significa automaticamenete que e um sinal mao.

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Exacto Roberto.

Não discordo que a substancia castanha possa ser um mau sinal, temos que compreender que qualquer mudança brusca quer de agua quer de luz provoca algumas alterações ao organismo do animal, também temos que nos lembrar que existem varias substancias com a mesma cor e que nada tem haver uma com a outra.

Caso fique provada a teoria da substancia castanha serem zooxanthelas
este sinal pode ser a "climatização" feita pelo proprio animal ao adpatar-se às novas condições do aquario, visto que da natureza para a loja, e da loja para nossas casas as diferenças são brutais.

Abraço

----------


## Mauricio Foz

Agora o Vitor, chegou ao ponto.
Adaptação. Essa é a chave.
Existe uma diferença muito grande entre materia não digerida e fezes.
Continuo reafirmando que a substancia castanha não é fezes.

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Agora tenho pena de nao ter tirado foto de quando alimentei meu Haddoni com um peixe ontem a cor de que expeliu era acastanhada.

----------


## Mauricio Foz

Quanto tempo entre a alimentação e o evento de expelir?

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Eu o alimentei ontem a noite e essa manha eu notei as fezes nos tentaculos eu removi estas fezes imediatamtente por usar um "turkey baster" {nao sei traduzir desculpe} e removi do aquario porque nao queria que começasse a decompor no aqua.

----------


## Mauricio Foz

Menos de 12 horas????
Isso não te sugere nada?

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Menos de 12 horas????
> Isso não te sugere nada?


Nao ! E bem provavel que fosse em menos tempo mas so notei na manha.

----------


## Mauricio Foz

O que quero dizer é, o metabolismo desses animais é bastante lento, e um "digestão" tão rápida para mim é estranho. Depois disso, me pergunto, se esses animais se alimentam dos dejetos dos peixes, por que iriam desperdiçar tanta energia, com fezes?

Só agora realmente percebi o que o Vitor nos disse. Expelir zooxanthela não é uma teoria, é fato!

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Mauricio a Stichodactyla Haddoni nao e uma Anemona tipica embora todas elas teem a abilidade de comer peixes a Haddoni e muito conhecida como predadora de peixes, conhece alguns membros em outros forums que tiverem de remover a sua porque estava comendo todos os peixes ate Tangs.




> Expelir zooxanthela não é uma teoria, é fato!


Sim e facto mas nao necessariamente significa o fim da Anemona. Eu comprei a uns tres anos uma Heteractis malu estava toda branca e tinha perdido sua abilidade fotosintetica e ela recuperou e se tornou enorme.




> The lack of zooxanthellae puts an anemone at significant health
> risk, since it no longer has a substantial source of nutrients. However, even badly stressed and bleached anemones can recover if placed in a stable, healthy environment. Daily feedings and appropriate light conditions will help the animal to rebuild its zooxanthellae population and reacquire its normal tan/brownish color over time. This process may take a while  three months is not unusual.


Aqui podes notar depois de 3-4 meses ela ficar acastanhada:

 

E aqui ela completamente recuperada.

----------


## Mauricio Foz

Roberto,
Eu nunca disse que expelir zooxanthelas era o fim da anemona. Na tua  citação é que consta somente como stress ou lesão. Eu já li em outros locais que isso pode tambem ser devido a uma adaptação. Aqui no Brasil é muitoa comum a venda da anemona Passiflora (marrom de pontas roxas). Alguns coletadores intencionalmente colocam essa anemona sob baixa luminosidade, algum tempo depois colocam novamente sob luz normal, isso faz com que a anemona segundo li, para se proteger de um alto nivel de toxidade ou metabolismo das zooxanthelas maior, passe a expelir muito de suas zooxanthelas., Resultado, a anemona fica branca com a pontas roxas, na aparencia muito mais bonita, mas se não for bem tratada, acaba por morrer, se bem tratada, recupera toda a com marrom.
Mas nosso maior debate (bom sentido é claro, é saber sobre restos metabólicos, material não digerido, fezes e substancia marrom.

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Continuo reafirmando que a substancia castanha não é fezes.


Entao poderias me explicar o que tanto minha Haddoni e todas as outras Anemonas que ja tive expelirem fora se nao forem fezes ?? 

Eu te posso guarantir que nao forem zooxanthelas. Por causa que as minhas Entacmaeas quadricolor estavam-se dividindo com tanta frequencia eu removi todas elas exceto uma RBTA e parei de alimenta-la directamente e nao tenho notado nela nada sendo expelido desde entao. 

Esta aqui um foto recente da minha Haddoni:

----------


## Mauricio Foz

Já falei da minha opinião, e continuo acreditando que foram zooxanthelas.
Vou chamar de algas (sem provovação, já debatemos este assunto, e chegamos a um acordo), essas algas, tem uma capacidade de reprodução  muito grande. O fato de num determinado momento ter expelido uma certa quantidade de zooxanthelas, não quer dizer que acabaram (já vimos isso tambem). E uma vez que o evento que dispara esse comportamento se repita (stress, lesão, etc) ela vai novamente expelir.
Sem duvidar da sua capacidade e conhecimento, mas como vc pode "garantir" que não são zooxanthelas?
As anemonas se alimentam de restos, animais que morrem em contato, animais que caem em sua boca, material fecal dos peixes que abrigam, material dissolvido na agua absorvido através das paredes celulares, simbiose com zooxanthelas. São tantas as formas de aproveitamento de tão pouco, que não me parece natural desperdiçar energia com fezes. Se ela digere as fezes dos peixes, e até o que esta dissolvido na agua, porque desperdiçar sua propria materia fecal? Isso não quer dizer  que ela não possa expelir a carapaça de um snail ou ermitão, ou a casca de um ouriço, ou os ossos de um peixe, mas materia fecal ou fezes, não faz sentido.

----------


## Vitor Pestana

> ... São tantas as formas de aproveitamento de tão pouco, que não me parece natural desperdiçar energia com fezes. Se ela digere as fezes dos peixes, e até o que esta dissolvido na agua, porque desperdiçar sua propria materia fecal? Isso não quer dizer  que ela não possa expelir a carapaça de um snail ou ermitão, ou a casca de um ouriço, ou os ossos de um peixe, mas materia fecal ou fezes, não faz sentido.


Olá Mauricio.

A tua afirmação em relação ao aproveitamento total das fezes... qualquer ser vivo só consegue aproveitar até um certo ponto a materia organica fornecida por outros seres, e esta cadeia alimentar termina nas bacterias, estas sim, têm a capacidade de digerir compostos organicos em compostos não organicos.

Por mais que um ser vivo consiga aproveitar o máximo da sua alimentação, este processo têm sempre que ter um final, passando este processo para outro patamar da cadeia alimentar, e assim sucessivamente...

Apenas através de um processo nuclear é possivel transformar a totalidade de materia em energia... sim tou a falar da famosa equação E=MC2

Sei que não tem nada a ver com o caso, mas os numeros não mentem.

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Quando as Anemonas expelem zooxanthelas elas perdem sua cor como no caso da minha Heteractis malu mesmo se nao expelirem todas as zooxanthelas elas vao clarear em cor. As Anemonas especialmente as Grandes que veem do Pacifico cacam e comem peixes vivos nao so se alimentam de restos ou algo que cai na sua boca, as Stichodactyla Haddoni em particular activamente apanham peixes vivos e comem-los inteiramente em segundos. 

Eu tinha um foto infelizmente nao tenho mais, mas tinha uma Haddoni a comer um Zebrasoma flavescens que se chegou muito perto dela este peixe tinha quase 13 cm. Aqui esta outro exemplo:

http://www.reefsanctuary.com/forums/...rcupine+puffer

Sera que leste o link que provi ?




> Once they digest a meal, anything that is indigestible will come back out of the mouth *when the anemone is done eating*.


http://www.carlosreef.com/AnemoneFAQ.pdf

----------


## Mauricio Foz

Indigerivel sim. Excrementos=fezes, é que não fazem sentido.

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> cnidarians...have one body opening for most purposes-water, food and *feces*


http://seawater.no/fauna/Nesledyr/




> In all other feeding cnidarians undigested food, or feces, has to be expelled from the mouth at the completion of the digestive cycle.


http://www.reefs.org/library/aquariu...97/0197_4.html

----------


## José Manuel Malta

Olá.  :SbSourire:  
Caros João Monteiro e Roberto Pacheco peço-vos imensa desculpa, mas só agora é que vi os vossos comentários.
Aqui vão as fotos da minha anémona.

A primeira foto foi tirada pouco depois de passar de duas lâmpadas t8 de 25 Watts (uma de 10000K e outra actínica) para uma lâmpada HQI de 150 Watts 10000k da aqua-medic.
 
A segunda foto foi tirada pouco antes de passar da lâmpada HQI de 150 Watts 10000k da aqua-medic para uma lâmpada HQI de 150 Watts 14000K da jebo
 
A terceira foto foi tirada hoje (e olhem que já teve bem pior aspecto).

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Jose na primeira foto parece que ela se esta divivindo ou e minha imaginacao ? Na segundo foto parece-me ser outra Anemona ao seu lado esquerdo ?

----------


## José Manuel Malta

Olá   :SbSourire19:  
Roberto ouve alturas em que também eu pensei que a anémona se ia dividir (estava enorme e parecia que se estava a partir ao meio), no entanto nunca aconteceu. Na segunda foto o que tu vês do lado esquerdo da anémona é um coral.
O que eu gostava de saber, é o porque de ela estar cada vez mais pequena. As condições de habitabilidade do aquário só tem melhorado, há corais que não pararam de crescer e no entanto ela não para de mirrar.

Esta semana vou desmontar este aquário e passar tudo para um pouco maior com 120x40x50 já com sump  eu gostava que fosse maior mas já para estas medidas foi muito difícil convencer a minha cara-metade (o aquário vai ser do mesmo género deste com os vidros curvos, mais uma imposição da minha cara-metade).
Depois eu coloco fotos.

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Uma outra forma de alimemtação da anemona que não foi citada, é que ela se utiliza do proprio tecido. Por isso vemos algumas anemonas que definham, definham e acabam por desaparecer ou morrer.


Conforme Mauricio disse muito bem e possivel que esteja utilizando seu proprio tecido e declinando lentamente. Quando a Anemona se divide especialmente com a Magnifica e por causa de stress e uma maneira da especie continuar.

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Para quem nao acredita que Anemonas podem cacar e comer peixes eis a primeira vitima do meu aquario meu Xanthichthys auromarginatus  :SbRireLarme2:  
se notarem perto do centro da anemona podem notar a boca do Xanthichthys  :SbEnerve3:  

Este e um foto que tirei a semana passada



Meu pobre peixe

----------


## Julio Macieira

:Icon Cry:   Pois é Roberto


Mas o maior problema é que essa menina tornou-se caçadora, e a partir deste momento vai ser complicado desabitua-la  :KnSmileyVertTirantLangue:

----------


## Gil Miguel

Essa Anémona não é para aquários... está bem é na natureza... ainda nao ouvi um relato de alguem que a tenha tido durante algum tempo e nao tenha feito estragos.. normalmente é uma questao de tempo..

Roberto os meus pesames pelo peixe era realmente lindo, era reef-safe ?

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Obrigado Gil, sim ele e em geral reefsafe mas com certos camaraos pequenos talvez nao vao resistir a tentacao, mas como nao tenho nenhum isso mao me preocupava.

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Olá Roberto.

Voltando à anemona...

São inumeros os comentários existentes à cerca da voracidade desta especie de anemona.

Aconselho-a apenas para aquarios cuja a população de peixes seja apenas de palhaços, especialmente para especies que possam fazer simbiose com esta especie em particular.

Abraço

Vitor Pestana

----------

